
Google gives the Play Developer Policy Center a makeover and updates its rules - cft
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/01/google-gives-its-play-developer-program-policy-center-a-makeover-and-updates-its-rules/
======
tanv_nadkarni
TechCruch article says:

"Now, instead of a text-based list of policies, the various sections are
organized into colorful cards laid out on a grid pattern. This makes it easier
for developers to find a particular section with just a glance, whether
accessing the Policy Center from the desktop or a mobile device."

The article mistakes android developers for illiterate monkeys I guess.

Jokes apart the real problem with Android's policies is the Axe that falls
silently because of completely arbitrary set of policies that are loosely
defined. Putting and icon here and icon there does not change the fact. If the
shit has hit the stationary fan, putting it ON wont solve the problem.

Google must respect the developers and give them clear warnings and
opportunities to make amends. Ban someone for a month. Completely banning
someone is really bad for individual developers like me who make apps for say
marginalized communities in India.

~~~
eloisant
That, and when an app is suspended they need to help the developer fix the
problem rather than saying: "We won't tell you exactly what's wrong, but you
can try to guess what you believe triggered the suspension and upload again.
If you get it wrong too many time you'll be banned forever."

Just responding to emails asking "if I fix it this way will it be OK for you?"
would be much better than a fancy material design.

~~~
tanv_nadkarni
I think it is deliberately to ensure no accountability. My suspicion is that
Google has put some really low quality, untrained labor to do these sort of
banning and probably with weekly targets to ban certain apps.

------
ravivyas
#Protip: use print view to save yourself a bunch of clicks
[https://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy-
print...](https://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy-print.html)

------
mindcrash
I wonder if these new rules also apply to the big tech corps consistently
breaking them (as mentioned on HN a few days ago), or only the smaller devs
aka most of us.

------
Animats
If this is Material Design in action, somebody has a big problem. See
screenshot.[1]

Firefox 44.0.2 on Linux 14.04 LTS.

[1]
[http://s28.postimg.org/vh2h0tsf1/googlepolicyfail.png](http://s28.postimg.org/vh2h0tsf1/googlepolicyfail.png)

